# Step-By-Step Screenshots



## UberDesson

Hi all,

Newbie part-timer here...

Could any seasoned/experienced drivers be kind enough (to help newbies like me) to post screenshot images of all driver app steps from beginning to end?

(e.g. PING > RIDER PICK UP > ARRIVE > START THE TRIP > NAVIGATE > END THE TRIP > RATING/FARE PAGE).

Visual aid is the best teacher for me and other newbies out there, I believe.

Up until now, I still don't remember the screens, all the buttons to tap, all the features of the app, etc. I still dont remember what I did. LOL. Everything went so fast and I had no time to play around with the app when the pax were in my car.

Any help or info would be very much appreciated 

Thx


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie part-timer here...
> 
> Could any seasoned/experienced drivers be kind enough (to help newbies like me) to post screenshot images of all driver app steps from beginning to end?
> 
> (e.g. PING > RIDER PICK UP > ARRIVE > START THE TRIP > NAVIGATE > END THE TRIP > RATING/FARE PAGE).
> 
> Visual aid is the best teacher for me and other newbies out there, I believe.
> 
> Up until now, I still don't remember the screens, all the buttons to tap, all the features of the app, etc. I still dont remember what I did. LOL. Everything went so fast and I had no time to play around with the app when the pax were in my car.
> 
> Any help or info would be very much appreciated
> 
> Thx


_Go to your dashboard and watch the videos. _


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _Go to your dashboard and watch the videos. _


Thx for the reply. I did, several times... but let me check again if those were the videos I watched... BRB


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Thx for the reply. I did, several times... but let me check again if those were the videos I watched... BRB


_The training videos should explain it all. _


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _Go to your dashboard and watch the videos. _


Yeah, I did watch those videos. In fact, I watched all Uber Training videos several times... I guess that's why I got it right the first few times I drove. But I still would like to see the screenshots just to help me memorize all the steps, all the buttons to tap, the navigation features, etc. I am a "pic learner" I guess LOL.


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Yeah, I did watch those videos. In fact, I watched all Uber Training videos several times... I guess that's why I got it right the first few times I drove. But I still would like to see the screenshots just to help me memorize all the steps, all the buttons to tap, the navigation features, etc. I am a "pic learner" I guess LOL.


_Hmm ,ok here is my advise. Take screen shots of the training videos._


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Yeah, I did watch those videos. In fact, I watched all Uber Training videos several times... I guess that's why I got it right the first few times I drove. But I still would like to see the screenshots just to help me memorize all the steps, all the buttons to tap, the navigation features, etc. I am a "pic learner" I guess LOL.


_Seriously ,its not rocket science._


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

What part do you think you MIGHT have trouble with?

Touching anywhere on the screen to accept a fare?
Touching the navigation button to launch your navigation program?
Touching the Arrive button when you actually arrive?
Touching the Start Trip button when you have your passengers in the car and you are ready to start?
Touching the End Trip button when you have arrived and your passengers are out of the vehicle?
Choosing how many stars to rate the passengers?

How about giving us some idea of what your SPECIFIC concern is that you need a picture to learn?


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _The training videos should explain it all. _


Thx for the reply. I wrote on another thread about Uber Navigation Sound. I didn't know there was supposed to be turn-by-turn sound on the driver app. LOL. Mine was muted I guess. I never realized there was a sound button on the top right corner. Just learned it tonite. I missed it because I was so occupied with many other things while driving.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What part do you think you MIGHT have trouble with?
> 
> Touching anywhere on the screen to accept a fare?
> Touching the navigation button to launch your navigation program?
> Touching the Arrive button when you actually arrive?
> Touching the Start Trip button when you have your passengers in the car and you are ready to start?
> Touching the End Trip button when you have arrived and your passengers are out of the vehicle?
> Choosing how many stars to rate the passengers?
> 
> How about giving us some idea of what your SPECIFIC concern is that you need a picture to learn?


_WOW LOL!!!!_


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDesson said:


> Mine was muted I guess.


You are the future of UberX.


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Thx for the reply. I wrote on another thread about Uber Navigation Sound. I didn't know there was supposed to be turn-by-turn sound on the driver app. LOL. Mine was muted I guess. I never realized there was a sound button on the top right corner. Just learned it tonite. I missed it because I was so occupied with many other things while driving.


_I am also in San Diego. Been an Uber partner for a year and 1/2 . I have my TCP Permit and commercial insurance. For a fee I would be willing to give you lessons on how to be a 5* Uber driver._


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

SDUberdriver said:


> _ For a fee I would be willing to give you lessons on how to be a 5* Uber driver._


LoL. Hint: it involves swallowing.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> LoL. Hint: it involves swallowing.


_**** YOU !!! NO WAY JOSE_


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

SDUberdriver said:


> _**** YOU !!! NO WAY JOSE_


ROFL!!!


----------



## SDUberdriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> ROFL!!!


_ha ! ha !_


----------



## UberDesson

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What part do you think you MIGHT have trouble with?
> 
> Touching anywhere on the screen to accept a fare?
> Touching the navigation button to launch your navigation program?
> Touching the Arrive button when you actually arrive?
> Touching the Start Trip button when you have your passengers in the car and you are ready to start?
> Touching the End Trip button when you have arrived and your passengers are out of the vehicle?
> Choosing how many stars to rate the passengers?
> 
> How about giving us some idea of what your SPECIFIC concern is that you need a picture to learn?


Ok, let's see... Just to double check if my app knowledge is correct...

1) When you accept the ping, you will see the rider's name, address, and ETA, right? But not their picture and rating, right?
2) Did I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button to get to their address? What would happen if I didn't and I navigate there myself?
3) When I arrive, I press the ARRIVE button and I will see their "Destination address" on top and "Start the trip" button on the bottom, right? (Provided that they key in the destination address beforehand)
4) Do I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button again to go to their destination (i.e. is it required to use Uber Navigation features)?

That's it. Hope it's not too much. LOL. Thx again for the info.


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Ok, let's see... Just to double check if my app knowledge is correct...
> 
> 1) When you accept the ping, you will see the rider's name, address, and ETA, right? But not their picture and rating, right?
> 2) Did I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button to get to their address? What would happen if I didn't and I navigate there myself?
> 3) When I arrive, I press the ARRIVE button and I will see their "Destination address" on top and "Start the trip" button on the bottom, right? (Provided that they key in the destination address beforehand)
> 4) Do I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button again to go to their destination (i.e. is it required to use Uber Navigation features)?
> 
> That's it. Hope it's not too much. LOL. Thx again for the info.


_Whats your credit card number? I have Square on my iPhone 6 plus and I am able to accept credit cards._


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _I am also in San Diego. Been an Uber partner for a year and 1/2 . I have my TCP Permit and commercial insurance. For a fee I would be willing to give you lessons on how to be a 5* Uber driver._


My rating is 5.0 too LOL... so we are on the same level  For a fee? Well, I am kinda tight right now and that's why I want to Uber for some extra income... Anyway, thx for the info though...


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> My rating is 5.0 too LOL... so we are on the same level  For a fee? Well, I am kinda tight right now and that's why I want to Uber for some extra income... Anyway, thx for the info though...


_Sorry to inform you. But Uber does not offer extra income. In fact ,you pay Uber to use their driver app._


----------



## UberDesson

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What part do you think you MIGHT have trouble with?
> 
> Touching anywhere on the screen to accept a fare?
> Touching the navigation button to launch your navigation program?
> Touching the Arrive button when you actually arrive?
> Touching the Start Trip button when you have your passengers in the car and you are ready to start?
> Touching the End Trip button when you have arrived and your passengers are out of the vehicle?
> Choosing how many stars to rate the passengers?
> 
> How about giving us some idea of what your SPECIFIC concern is that you need a picture to learn?


Hi,

I posted 4 questions above... Would you be kind enough to answer them please. Thx much beforehand...


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _Sorry to inform you. But Uber does not offer extra income. In fact ,you pay Uber to use their driver app._


Did you quit recently? I heard many drivers have quit...


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Did you quit recently? I heard many drivers have quit...


_No,I have too much invested. TCP /airport permits. Commercial insurance,business cards,cell phone ,just for business use. Mind you ,this was prior to the damn rate cuts. Lucky for me. This is a part time gig. Not my full time gig._


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDesson said:


> 1) When you accept the ping, you will see the rider's name, address, and ETA, right?


Yes.


UberDesson said:


> But not their picture and rating, right?


You will be able to see their rating.


UberDesson said:


> 2) Did I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button to get to their address?


 No. Only if you want to automatically (without having to enter it yourself) load their address into one of your default mapping programs (Google, Waze, Apple).


UberDesson said:


> What would happen if I didn't and I navigate there myself?


 That works just fine. Some people prefer their Garmin GPS. Completely up to you.


UberDesson said:


> 3) When I arrive, I press the ARRIVE button and I will see their "Destination address" on top and "Start the trip" button on the bottom, right? (Provided that they key in the destination address beforehand)


 No. When you press Arrive the only thing you'll see is IF they entered a Destination Address it will tell you the address has been entered BUT not the address itself. Once you Start the trip it will display the address (providing the passenger entered it).


UberDesson said:


> 4) Do I have to press the "NAVIGATE" button again to go to their destination (i.e. is it required to use Uber Navigation features)?


 No. just like step 2.....it's your choice which navigation programs you use.


----------



## ShooUber

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You are the future of UberX.


Lol, @Former Yellow Driver, you said it best on another thread, "You get what you pay for". It was really kind of you to take the time to post that step by step instructions, but this cookie wants digital flashcards.


----------



## UberDesson

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yes.
> You will be able to see their rating.
> No. Only if you want to automatically (without having to enter it yourself) load their address into one of your default mapping programs (Google, Waze, Apple).
> That works just fine. Some people prefer their Garmin GPS. Completely up to you.
> No. When you press Arrive the only thing you'll see is IF they entered a Destination Address it will tell you the address has been entered BUT not the address itself. Once you Start the trip it will display the address (providing the passenger entered it).
> No. just like step 2.....it's your choice which navigation programs you use.


Thx for the info. Appreciated much. That's what I wanted to know & learn through the screenshots LOL.

Few more Qs please:

So if you use, say, Google Maps, AFTER you press the "START TRIP" button. Then you will basically have to take extra time to key in the destination address again (all the while, the meter is ON and RUNNING on the rider), right? Will that not piss them off, especially if they are in a hurry? How do you tell them then? Is there any other way to do it? Thx much beforehand.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberDesson said:


> So if you use, say, Google Maps, AFTER you press the "START TRIP" button. Then you will basically have to take extra time to key in the destination address again (all the while, the meter is ON and RUNNING on the rider), right? Will that not piss them off, especially if they are in a hurry? How do you tell them then? Is there any other way to do it? Thx much beforehand.


If you use Google Maps as your default mapping program for the Fuber App (the Fuber app will give you a choice) AND the passenger has already entered the destination.....then you don't have to waste anytime with re-entering the address. If the passenger has NOT entered their destination before you get there (remember - when you hit Arrive the App will let you know if the Destination has already been entered), then you need to enter the address manually before starting the trip. Don't forget to confirm the address with the passenger and the route you are going to take. Good Luck!


----------



## UberDesson

ShooUber said:


> Lol, @Former Yellow Driver, you said it best on another thread, "You get what you pay for". It was really kind of you to take the time to post that step by step instructions, but this cookie wants digital flashcards.


He is indeed kind enough to help, not just me but all the other newbies as well. Actually, before I posted here, I emailed Uber Support and requested the same thing (i.e. Step-By-Step Screenshots as part of driver training), but they never replied. LOL.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

ShooUber said:


> Lol, @Former Yellow Driver, you said it best on another thread, "You get what you pay for". It was really kind of you to take the time to post that step by step instructions, but this cookie wants digital flashcards.


Some people need a little more "hand holding". I'm sure he appreciates it. Besides....I'm usually so sarcastic that the very LEAST I can do is help a newbie occasionally. Hopefully nobody expects this to be the NEW me.


----------



## UberDesson

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If you use Google Maps as your default mapping program for the Fuber App (the Fuber app will give you a choice) AND the passenger has already entered the destination.....then you don't have to waste anytime with re-entering the address. If the passenger has NOT entered their destination before you get there (remember - when you hit Arrive the App will let you know if the Destination has already been entered), then you need to enter the address manually before starting the trip. Don't forget to confirm the address with the passenger and the route you are going to take. Good Luck!


You have been such a great help. Thx so very much. You will see good things coming your way. Take care!


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> He is indeed kind enough to help, not just me but all the other newbies as well. Actually, before I posted here, I emailed Uber Support and requested the same thing (i.e. Step-By-Step Screenshots as part of driver training), but they never replied. LOL.


_Maybe because they advised you to watch all the training videos. And felt a reply wan't required._


----------



## ShooUber

UberDesson said:


> He is indeed kind enough to help, not just me but all the other newbies as well. Actually, before I posted here, I emailed Uber Support and requested the same thing (i.e. Step-By-Step Screenshots as part of driver training), but they never replied. LOL.


Humm, I wonder why? "Sarcasm"


----------



## ShooUber

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some people need a little more "hand holding". I'm sure he appreciates it. Besides....I'm usually so sarcastic that the very LEAST I can do is help a newbie occasionally. Hopefully nobody expects this to be the NEW me.


Yeah your right, I'm sure he does. At lease we got to see the softer sider of @Former Yellow Driver. . Your a good man!


----------



## UberDesson

SDUberdriver said:


> _Maybe because they advised you to watch all the training videos. And felt a reply wan't required._


I am pretty sure that I was not the only driver who got confused on their first trip. When you have pax in the back seat in a hurry, talking to you, or expecting you to be a pro driver and know your ways around, etc, the last thing a newbie driver needs is to learn the app features while driving. Luckily, I got through ALLRIGHT the first few times I drove. Still maintain 5.0 rating LOL. But I still believe, if all newbie drivers look at the screenshots before their first trip, they will at least know what to expect, what button to tap, what features the app has, etc. Anyway, that's just my opinion.


----------



## ShooUber

UberDesson said:


> My rating is 5.0 too LOL... so we are on the same level  For a fee? Well, I am kinda tight right now and that's why I want to Uber for some extra income... Anyway, thx for the info though...


Just so you'll know everyone starts off with a 5* rating, don't panic when you lose that status it happens to everyone. Not here to burst you bubble, just trying to ease the blow. Just do the best you can. Your rating will fluctuate quite a bit in the beginning, because of the *** up Uber rating system, *** up riders, and the number of completed rated ride you will get. There is no way to know why, when, or what. It is what it is, there's never really a getting use to it. All you can do is your best and *** the rest. Best of luck to you!


----------



## UberDesson

ShooUber said:


> Just so you'll know everyone starts off with a 5* rating, don't panic when you lose that status it happens to everyone. Not here to burst you bubble, just trying to ease the blow. Just do the best you can. Your rating will fluctuate quite a bit in the beginning, because of the *** up Uber rating system, *** up riders, and the number of completed rated ride you will get. There is no way to know why, when, or what. It is what it is, there's never really a getting use to it. All you can do is your best and *** the rest. Best of luck to you!


Thx for the heads-up. Appreciate it. I will try my best to stay above 4.6. Just trying it for a few months and see if this is for me or not. Thx again!


----------



## Bart McCoy

the OP doesnt have a long future with Uber
i predict 2.4 overall rating in 3 weeks


----------



## UberHammer

Bart McCoy said:


> the OP doesnt have a long future with Uber
> i predict 2.4 overall rating in 3 weeks


Vegas is taking bets on him starting at 4 pm.


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberDesson said:


> Thx for the heads-up. Appreciate it. I will try my best to stay above 4.6. Just trying it for a few months and see if this is for me or not. Thx again!


_Taking bets he will be out very very soon._


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Somebody is going to need to replace all the drivers that are leaving. I'd take bets on Fuber lowering the threshold for when they cut drivers loose and raising the probationary number of rides.


----------



## UberDesson

Bart McCoy said:


> the OP doesnt have a long future with Uber
> i predict 2.4 overall rating in 3 weeks


LOL, thx for the prediction. As a person who spent almost 2 decades in the casino business, I think I know what customer service is all about. Uber and Lyft customers are angels compared to angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers.


----------



## UberHammer

UberDesson said:


> LOL, thx for the prediction. As a person who spent almost 2 decades in the casino business, I think I know what customer service is all about. Uber and Lyft customers are angels compared to angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers.


Yeah, but those angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers aren't in YOUR car!


----------



## UberDesson

UberHammer said:


> Vegas is taking bets on him starting at 4 pm.


LOL. It's a long shot bets.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberHammer said:


> Yeah, but those angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers aren't in YOUR car!


And these entitled pricks are rating you within a ****ed up system that has virtually no appeal process. In a month or so you'll wish you were back to dealing with angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers. Good Luck!


----------



## UberDesson

UberHammer said:


> Yeah, but those angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers aren't in YOUR car!


True. But IMHO, if you can deal with the worst type of people on earth, you can deal with anybody else.


----------



## UberDesson

Former Yellow Driver said:


> And these entitled pricks are rating you within a ****ed up system that has virtually no appeal process. In a month or so you'll wish you were back to dealing with angry, *****y, verbally abusive gamblers. Good Luck!


Thx for the heads-up. I'll probably do this for a few months until something better comes along, hopefully.


----------



## mt1126

UberDesson said:


> True. But IMHO, if you can deal with the worst type of people on earth, you can deal with anybody else.


Sorry, pick up a passenger with anything less than a 4.5 and you'll usually get:
"Can you turn down the AC? it f**kin freezing!" 2 mins later. "Can you put it a little lower???"
"Try to beat the light dude!"
"Please hurry! I'm running late"
"We're 5. We can squeeze in, no worries"
Pax nice friend at end of the trip:" That was cool. What about the tip?" Pax: "We don't need to tip, just gotta give him a good rating."

There are so many more.


----------



## UberHammer

UberDesson said:


> Thx for the heads-up. I'll probably do this for a few months until something better comes along, hopefully.


----------



## mt1126

And my favorite!
"Hi this is your Uber driver. Where at the campus would you like to meet at?"
"Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm here near the uuuuuuuhhhh library I think."
"Okay...are you on the north or the south side of it?"
"Uuuuuuuuuuhhhmmmmmmmmmm I'm not uuuuuuuuhhhh sure." *hands the phone to a friend*


----------



## UberDesson

mt1126 said:


> Sorry, pick up a passenger with anything less than a 4.5 and you'll usually get:
> "Can you turn down the AC? it f**kin freezing!" 2 mins later. "Can you put it a little lower???"
> "Try to beat the light dude!"
> "Please hurry! I'm running late"
> "We're 5. We can squeeze in, no worries"
> Pax nice friend at end of the trip:" That was cool. What about the tip?" Pax: "We don't need to tip, just gotta give him a good rating."
> 
> There are so many more.


Thx for posting those quotes. On my first day alone, I had #1 & #3 happened already with me.


----------



## UberDesson

mt1126 said:


> And my favorite!
> "Hi this is your Uber driver. Where at the campus would you like to meet at?"
> "Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm here near the uuuuuuuhhhh library I think."
> "Okay...are you on the north or the south side of it?"
> "Uuuuuuuuuuhhhmmmmmmmmmm I'm not uuuuuuuuhhhh sure." *hands the phone to a friend*


As a comparison, I am posting quotes that I hear daily from angry gamblers in a casino environment.

"You m****r f****r cost me money"
"F**k you"
"Get lost man"
"You are the worst ever"
"This f***ing guy is bad luck for me"
"Pend**o"
"P**a su madre"

+ all cuss words in Arabic, Tagalog, English, Vietnamese languages, etc.


----------



## UberHammer

UberDesson said:


> As a comparison, I am posting quotes that I hear daily from angry gamblers in a casino environment.
> 
> "You m****r f****r cost me money"
> "F**k you"
> "Get lost man"
> "You are the worst ever"
> "This f***ing guy is bad luck for me"
> "Pend**o"
> "P**a su madre"
> 
> + all cuss words in Arabic, Tagalog, English, Vietnamese languages, etc.


What do they typically rate you after they say those thing?


----------



## UberDesson

UberHammer said:


>


LOL


----------



## UberDesson

UberHammer said:


> What do they typically rate you after they say those thing?


They dont rate us per se. Some of them complained to my supervisor and lied about things. Some stiffed you (not tip you). Some gave you that nasty look "I am gonna f*** you up". Some flipped you their middle finger, etc. I found that angry gamblers are the worst type of people on earth.


----------



## UberHammer

UberDesson said:


> They dont rate us per se. Some of them complained to my supervisor and lied about things. Some stiffed you (not tip you). Some gave you that nasty look "I am gonna f*** you up". Some flipped you their middle finger, etc. I found that angry gamblers are the worst type of people on earth.


Now imagine they rate you and they have to rate you collectively at an average of 4.6 or higher out of 5.0 stars or you get fired. And when they lie to your supervisor, your supervisor accepts their side of the story without even consulting you and docks your pay because of it.

Welcome to "Being Uber".


----------



## UberDesson

UberHammer said:


> Now imagine they rate you and they have to rate you collectively at an average of 4.6 or higher out of 5.0 stars or you get fired. And when they lie to your supervisor, your supervisor accepts their side of the story without even consulting you and docks your pay because of it.
> 
> Welcome to "Being Uber".


I think that's where the difference is. My supervisors always backed me up because they know me. Casino employees are trained to have "thick skins" and smile in all occasions. I guess that's what I do when driving Uber. Smile and pretend LOL


----------



## UberHammer

UberDesson said:


> I think that's where the difference is. My supervisors always backed me up because they know me. Casino employees are trained to have "thick skins" and smile in all occasions. I guess that's what I do when driving Uber. Smile and pretend LOL


Nobody at Uber knows you. And when you see a trip removed from your invoice you won't know why until you ask, and you will learn it was removed because the customer said you did something wrong.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SDUberdriver said:


> _In fact ,you pay Uber to use their driver app._


FINALLY - someone who "gets it".


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Where do I get to set the navigation option to Google maps? I can't find any option in the app


----------



## UberDesson

Sacto Burbs said:


> Where do I get to set the navigation option to Google maps? I can't find any option in the app


I couldn't do it on my iPhone either. Uber App uses its own navigation. But I heard you can do it with Android phones, not iPhones.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You can do it on the Lyft app


----------



## UberDesson

Sacto Burbs said:


> You can do it on the Lyft app


True. On iPhones, you can't set Google Maps as a default for Uber, but you can for Lyft. Thx.


----------



## scrurbscrud

mt1126 said:


> And my favorite!
> "Hi this is your Uber driver. Where at the campus would you like to meet at?"
> "Uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm here near the uuuuuuuhhhh library I think."
> "Okay...are you on the north or the south side of it?"
> "Uuuuuuuuuuhhhmmmmmmmmmm I'm not uuuuuuuuhhhh sure." *hands the phone to a friend*


Drive to pax. Call. Where are you? Drunken pax can barely speak: "I'm by a TREE"

cancel


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberDesson said:


> I think that's where the difference is. My supervisors always backed me up because they know me. Casino employees are trained to have "thick skins" and smile in all occasions. I guess that's what I do when driving Uber. Smile and pretend LOL


You'll do the same when you do the math on your deposits. Smile and pretend you're making money.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberDesson said:


> My rating is 5.0 too LOL... so we are on the same level  For a fee? Well, I am kinda tight right now and that's why I want to Uber for some extra income... Anyway, thx for the info though...


^^^
You won't be tight after Uber gets done with you.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberDesson said:


> True. But IMHO, if you can deal with the worst type of people on earth, you can deal with anybody else.


^^^
Ahhh.... I see. 
You were the guy in the buffet line that was cutting slices of Prime Rib.


----------

